# James hetfield 7 string F-ESP w/emgs 22frets



## 777 (Aug 15, 2006)

name says it all but thats one damn sexy guitar!!!!
now if only it had a trem.....






a boy can dream.........


----------



## XEN (Aug 15, 2006)

... and 24 frets...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 15, 2006)

Save enough cash and the ESP Customshop will build you one with a trem.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 15, 2006)

since when did he play 7string? lol. i must be behind with the whole metallica thing, but who isn't lately


----------



## 777 (Aug 15, 2006)

+1 ON THE 24 FRETS

i think he used a 7 for one of those gay ass songs on st.anger or something

***UNRELATED TOPIC!!!******* 

god i hate kirk hammet


----------



## Korbain (Aug 15, 2006)

who cares if you hate him or not, he's an awsome guitarist and doing alot better than basically anyone here lol.


----------



## noodles (Aug 15, 2006)

Korbain said:


> who cares if you hate him or not, he's an awsome guitarist



No he's not.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 15, 2006)

I don't mind the 22 frets - obviously - but I've always hated that shape...



noodles said:


> No he's not.



He was one of the great rhythm guitarists. Then he got set on fire...


----------



## noodles (Aug 15, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> He was one of the great rhythm guitarists. Then he got set on fire...



That comment was in rference to Kirk Hammet. I don't think anyone is going to argue that James Hetfield was the benchmark for metal right hand, before he was turned into a human torch.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 15, 2006)

Looks like a good guitar. Wonder what kind of wood it is? Good to see that it doesn't have JAMES HETFIELD or something written on it. Yeah, I could dig it with a trem, especially if that's mahogany.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 15, 2006)

James used to own. so did Jon Schaffer. Now they both suck. 

The guitar, however,looks cool.


----------



## Drew (Aug 15, 2006)

Was it really a fire-related accident that did him in, or were the pyrotechnics-gone-awry merely coincidentally right before the start of the Bob Rock period? 

Also, whatever happened to the rumors that Rick Rubin was doing the next Metallica album?


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 15, 2006)

Rick Rubin better pony up and make that shit sound heavy.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Aug 15, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Rick Rubin better pony up and make that shit sound heavy.



+1


----------



## noodles (Aug 15, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Rick Rubin better pony up and make that shit sound heavy.



There is only so much he can do. Metallica better pony up and write some real fucking material.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 15, 2006)

Wasn't the fire during the ...And Justice Tour? The Black Album was great...I don't think it was the fire that did him in...it was the fucking therapy!!!!
That whole talk about your feelings crap. I wanted to puke when I saw that special on VH1. WTF? BTW anyone who says Kirk or James aren't awesome guitarists needs to lay off the crack. Yeah their music has sucked a fat one for the last decade or so but that is not for lack of skill or awesomeness...Just remember these are the guys who made Metal what it is today. Yes I hate them now, just like everyone else. But the bottom line is they owned for around 20 years. No one else has come close to what they accomplished. Saying Kirk Hammett sucks is like saying Bush is our greatest prez.


----------



## noodles (Aug 15, 2006)

The fire happened during the tour with Guns N' Roses, in support of the black album. James used to be a rhythm god, but a fire, age, and several skateboard accidents did a lot to take their toll on him. Kirk, however, was never more than a decent lead guitarist, and has done nothing but sink from there. No great loss, because it's not like he wrote anything before the black album--in other words, nothing that matters.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 15, 2006)

Yeah, the fire was in the tour with Gun's and f*ckin Roses.... at a show in... Montreal. I was there!!! Everyone was like "What the f**k?!?!?" Then G'n'R cam on stage, cut their show early, Axl goes "fuck you!", leaves the stage and the next thing we know, chairs were flying all over the place and it turned into a riot.
So i guess i witnessed the last moment of the "real Hetfield"


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 15, 2006)

Hammett used to play leads that were firey and matched what was going on with what Hetfield was laying down. He seems to have regressed in his playing. I could go into the same old speech about how they're smug, self-satisfied dilettantes who built their career on the backs of kids who loved metal and then basically said, "Screw them. Let's get rich," but why bother.


----------



## Mykie (Aug 15, 2006)

I never cared for Metallica, they were a good band, I don't know, just never liked them at all.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 15, 2006)

I really dug a lot of Kirk's leads on MoP, but after that, it all became weak sauce.


----------



## Drew (Aug 15, 2006)

I can't really get into them either. They're fuckin' metal pioneers and I respect them for that, but I'm not big into thrash (I think it's the drumming), and then Hetfield's inability to end any phrase without an "-ah!!!!!" post-Black album basically ruined everything else they did for me. 

I'd actually be curious to hear Metallica (dons flame-proof suit) doing a largely acoustic based album with Rick Rubin. It's the kind of move I could see him pulling, and if James stopped being a whiney little bitch and the band could come together and exlore some of the blues-influenced metal/hard rock stuff they did post-Black and pre-St. Anger with some of the passion of their earliest material, well, it'd be the Metallica album that no one expected, which is sort of what I'd expect from Rubin. 

Think like a heavier Days of the New. It could work. 

Either way, I don't trust Metallica enough these days to make an album more-or-less on their own anymore. Rock killed that for them.


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2006)

Maybe Metallica will start playing 7 strings now. It won't matter, if they don't write better material, no one will really care.


----------



## b3n (Aug 15, 2006)

So Hetfield's hand is fire-damaged...what's hammet's excuse? I like a lot of his early solos but the guy has done less and less over the years...culminating in the crap-tasic solo-less St Anger of course...

On topic - That shape isn't for me and I fail to see the point of a sig guitar that the endorser used on maybe one song...then again maybe it will bring a legion of 16 year old's over to 7 strings. 

Sure, they'll only be able to play one song, and being from St Anger it'll suck, but they'll learn eventually.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 15, 2006)

Jeff said:


> I really dug a lot of Kirk's leads on MoP, but after that, it all became weak sauce.



Really? I think "Justice" has his best playing on it. After that, though, it's crap, although there's one or two good moments on TBA...


----------



## Nick1 (Aug 15, 2006)

777 said:


> +1 ON THE 24 FRETS
> 
> i think he used a 7 for one of those gay ass songs on st.anger or something
> 
> ...




Ditto!


----------



## Leon (Aug 15, 2006)

how quickly posts about anything Metallica go this way 

i think the guitar design sucks, personally.


----------



## Shawn (Aug 15, 2006)

777 said:


> name says it all but thats one damn sexy guitar!!!!
> now if only it had a trem.....
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. I just wish it was another color other than black.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 15, 2006)

noodles said:


> The fire happened during the tour with Guns N' Roses, in support of the black album. James used to be a rhythm god, but a fire, age, and several skateboard accidents did a lot to take their toll on him. Kirk, however, was never more than a decent lead guitarist, and has done nothing but sink from there. No great loss, because it's not like he wrote anything before the black album--in other words, nothing that matters.



Then I guess the theory held true...the fire did him in because that was the last album worth listening to...although the New Garage Days was cool. And Fuel is one of my Favorite songs by them. I listen to in on my MP3 player under my helmet when I drag race. Beyond that...pure shit since then.


----------



## Drew (Aug 15, 2006)

b3n said:


> On topic - That shape isn't for me and I fail to see the point of a sig guitar that the endorser used on maybe one song...then again maybe it will bring a legion of 16 year old's over to 7 strings.



I think it's a one-off custom and not a sig. 

I actually, strangely, really like that body shape. Give me that in a nice trans finish, even with 22 frets (doesn't bug me, I did the 22nd fret neck positioning and rarely use all 24 on my guitars anyway), and I'd be tempted. And I'm SO not the uber-metal body shape type, but, well, that's cool. 

The fact that the thing has flame inlays is an irony that I hope isn't lost on anyone else in this thread.


----------



## Ancestor (Aug 15, 2006)

Very curious as to where the information is about this guitar concerning what woods are used etc.


----------



## eaeolian (Aug 15, 2006)

Drew said:


> The fact that the thing has flame inlays is an irony that I hope isn't lost on anyone else in this thread.



It would be better still if it had the "burnt" finish he was using for a while...


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 15, 2006)

Didn't even think about it...but leave it to the all knowing all seeing Drew to point it out to all of us lesser beings


----------



## Drew (Aug 15, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> Didn't even think about it...but leave it to the all knowing all seeing Drew to point it out to all of us lesser beings


----------



## David (Aug 15, 2006)

last time we started hating on Kirk Hammett, no one agreed with me and I got like 15 negative feedbacks... why the sudden change for this forum?


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 15, 2006)

Because you are a conformist prick


----------



## Loserchief (Aug 15, 2006)

well i've been hating on Kirk Hammet for quite some time now, but hadn't joined this forum when the last hating thread occured.


----------



## Jason (Aug 15, 2006)

Korbain said:


> who cares if you hate him or not, he's an awsome guitarist and doing alot better than basically anyone here lol.



I really _HATE_ that argument. "Oh yeah well they make more money than you!!" Like that makes it good or something. Can't I say something sucks without someone bringing up money.


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 15, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I really _HATE_ that argument. "Oh yeah well they make more money than you!!" Like that makes it good or something. Can't I say something sucks without someone bringing up money.


 
Money has nothing to do with skills (or at least not as much as it should)
While I do think Kirk is a really good guitarist (though hasn't shown it in recent years) getting paid and skill level are not the same thing.

I have had managers that are fucking brain dead. They made more than me but I could sell circles around them.


----------



## Jason (Aug 15, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> Money has nothing to do with skills (or at least not as much as it should)
> While I do think Kirk is a really good guitarist (though hasn't shown it in recent years) getting paid and skill level are not the same thing.
> 
> I have had managers that are fucking brain dead. They made more than me but I could sell circles around them.



btwdid you check out my reply to your moving thread?


----------



## 777 (Aug 15, 2006)

David said:


> last time we started hating on Kirk Hammett, no one agreed with me and I got like 15 negative feedbacks... why the sudden change for this forum?



because its my thread and i just plain fucking rock


----------



## Pablo (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, Metallica used to be heavy metal pioneers... Now they are a much better *BRAND* than they are a *BAND*. I don't worry too much about the future of Metallica: they'll be clever enough to let the band survive the next 15 fiscal years...

Back on topic: I actually like the standard ESP F-7 Export model better than this custom job.






Cheers

Eske


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 15, 2006)

I like the general look and features (except the lack of 24 frets!)of that flat black F-7 but i've never been keen on those 'choppy' looking bits on the horns.
It looks a like one of those body designs where the designer should have known when to call it a day but didn't (if ya' get what i'm sayin')
I think if the outer edge of the body ran with the curves of the inner chamfer it would be a super-nice shape. 

I'm going through one of my 'diggin flat/matt finishes' phases again!


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2006)

Personally I'd much prefer to see this (what happens when you're up late, bored, and have photoshop):


----------



## Tombinator (Aug 16, 2006)

noodles said:


> The fire happened during the tour with Guns N' Roses, in support of the black album. James used to be a rhythm god, but a fire, age, and several skateboard accidents did a lot to take their toll on him. Kirk, however, was never more than a decent lead guitarist, and has done nothing but sink from there. No great loss, because it's not like he wrote anything before the black album--in other words, nothing that matters.



Damnit! I would have preferred the story to have been about him drinking too much whiskey on the tour bus, and then trying to light his fart on fire...


----------



## Korbain (Aug 16, 2006)

.jason. said:


> I really _HATE_ that argument. "Oh yeah well they make more money than you!!" Like that makes it good or something. Can't I say something sucks without someone bringing up money.



i never said anything about money. maybe you were drinking or taking a joint when you made that reply...i dunno, but yes i didn't say that. so don't be a fuckstick when you clearly just misread my post. Read it again, maybe you'll see what i said and meant. not that it matters, because your obviously just a dumb shit.


----------



## b3n (Aug 16, 2006)

^



Drew said:


> I think it's a one-off custom and not a sig.



It's making more sense by the second.


----------



## Jason (Aug 16, 2006)

Korbain said:


> i never said anything about money. maybe you were drinking or taking a joint when you made that reply...i dunno, but yes i didn't say that. so don't be a fuckstick when you clearly just misread my post. Read it again, maybe you'll see what i said and meant. not that it matters, because your obviously just a dumb shit.





Korbain said:


> who cares if you hate him or not, he's an awsome guitarist and doing alot better than basically anyone here lol.



 if your not talking about money, unless you mean being in that shadow of a band that used to be metallica.  and I meant it more in general and not directly at you. Thanks for the kind words by the way.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 16, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Personally I'd much prefer to see this (what happens when you're up late, bored, and have photoshop):


 
I like the way that's heading. Personally I'd smooth the top horn more and continue the back edge curve and chamfered edges all the way around, so you don't the the "cut" where the jack is.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 16, 2006)

Firstly, FUCK KIRK HAMMETT. Seriously, 99% of his solos are bad, even by Metallica's standards. That balding cumsponge should spend less time perfecting his Johnny Depp impression and a lot more time learning to play cleanly, tastefully and *gasp* IN TUNE. Y'know, when Cliff died, Kirk was the only one who cried. S'right, even LARS is less of a dweeb than him. I'm supremely confident that when he finally loses the fight against HIV he'll be scrubbing my toilet in the afterlife.

For the record, I think James (Jaymz? can't keep up) plays a seven-string on the track "Some Sort Of Monster" tuned CCGCFAD.

A guy I know used to have the six-string version of this guitar, very DOOOOOOOOOOM but nothing I'd want to play personally.


----------



## Korbain (Aug 16, 2006)

.jason. said:


> if your not talking about money, unless you mean being in that shadow of a band that used to be metallica.  and I meant it more in general and not directly at you. Thanks for the kind words by the way.



i don't really care for who or what your comment was directed at, what shits me is you misunderstood what i write and took it into your own intelligence to think i was talking about money. You are right now in what i was meaning, yes he is in metallica, and metallica are fucking huge. Even if you word it like they're a nothing band, thats your oppinion. I know my words weren't friendly, but when you or some other dickhead takes what i say out of context and tries to use it against me for bad, fuck yah. i'll make myself look like the idiot, i don't need you trying to do that for me. If you want to use every excuse to bag hammet, go do it in your special thread, this isn't even to do with fucking kirk hammet. Its to do with james hefields 7 string guitar. Go discuss that instead of being a cocksmack. The end. If you wanna have your blow up at me, pm me, don't write anymore shit here in this thread unless its to do with the guitar.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Aug 16, 2006)

I thought we were supposed to be discussing the guitar?


----------



## Korbain (Aug 16, 2006)

so did I, until people started bitching about kirk hammet for no reason, and yeh i won't get into all that ^^^^^^^ again lol. but yes its a nice guitar. in red it'd look sweet, i've been looking around and it appears big james used the 7 string abit in st anger, on a few songs. I never knew that lol.


----------



## noodles (Aug 16, 2006)

DDDorian said:


> Firstly, FUCK KIRK HAMMETT. Seriously, 99% of his solos are bad, even by Metallica's standards. That balding cumsponge should spend less time perfecting his Johnny Depp impression and a lot more time learning to play cleanly, tastefully and *gasp* IN TUNE. Y'know, when Cliff died, Kirk was the only one who cried. S'right, even LARS is less of a dweeb than him. I'm supremely confident that when he finally loses the fight against HIV he'll be scrubbing my toilet in the afterlife.


----------



## Drew (Aug 16, 2006)

*Korbain, chill out. Consider this a warning.* Jason may have disagreed with you, but he did so politely. If you want to stay here, extend him the same courtesy.

DDDorian, jokes about HIV are in somewhat questionable taste no matter HOW much of a dive the guy's band may have taken, ok?


----------



## streathervsgodzilla (Aug 16, 2006)

that guitar is horrid

it's very "im a 13yr old wannabe goth"esque


----------



## technomancer (Aug 16, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> I like the way that's heading. Personally I'd smooth the top horn more and continue the back edge curve and chamfered edges all the way around, so you don't the the "cut" where the jack is.



Hehe yeah, but that's way to much work in photoshop for something I'll never build


----------



## Dive-Baum (Aug 16, 2006)

.jason. said:


> btwdid you check out my reply to your moving thread?




Yeah..thanks for the advice. I was talking to my dad about it. He owns 4 lots in the same subdivision. He is going to start selling his soon. This way we can drive up the price, one by one. So by the time I sell mine, it will have increased exponentially...So it looks like I may wait anyway. I should net enough from the sale of my personal home to put down a nice chunk on the new one in Jax...gotta love moving to a cheaper market!! Now I know how all of those Yankees feel moving down here!!

OK....now I know I have been out of things for a while....WHO IN METALLICA HAS HIV?????


----------



## Dylan7620 (Aug 16, 2006)

streathervsgodzilla said:


> that guitar is horrid
> 
> it's very "im a 13yr old wannabe goth"esque


you hit the nail on the head bro...

and even though its not a 7 i'll take his natural edwards explorer over it any day





and DDDorian can i ask why kirks a pussy because he cried when one of his best friends died? it not like he scuffed is knee or something. (although on second thought, he could have been crying because he was the only one who knew it'd be all downhill from there)

and for the record i though his pre black era solos were good (recorded not live )


sorry had to post this, as i was looking for the explorer this came up


----------



## Drew (Aug 16, 2006)

Dive-Baum said:


> OK....now I know I have been out of things for a while....WHO IN METALLICA HAS HIV?????



To the best of my knowledge, no one.


----------



## huber (Aug 18, 2006)

Meh, I like Metallica a lot. Not afraid to admit it. It's easy to poke fun at there weak points, but I can't deny that I like the music. I think that guitar is pretty sweet. I hope it makes a lot of appearances on the new album.


----------



## space city thrasher (Aug 18, 2006)

anyone have a picture of his edwards explorer? he one in that picture above is a custom from a bass builder.


----------



## jtm45 (Aug 19, 2006)

That natural Mahogany (or is it Koa?)Explorere based thing with the cool headstock shape was built for him by Ken Lawrence.
The guitar top of the body is faced in something called 'Chichino Bark Laminate',apparently!

Not sure which Edwards Explorer your referring to though 'SCT'.
Someone will probably have a pic of it though.


----------



## Michael (Aug 19, 2006)

That thing is pretty brutal.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 19, 2006)

Drew said:


> DDDorian, jokes about HIV are in somewhat questionable taste no matter HOW much of a dive the guy's band may have taken, ok?


And here I was, thinking AIDS was finally funny, Curse you, Trey Parker and/or Matt Stone!

(ie duly noted)

Dive-Baum - I'm quite sure that no-one in Metallica has HIV, that was just my way of insinuating that Kirk is one of those homosexual people that we've all read so much about 

Dylan - To Kirk's credit, I actually like the solo in "Blackened", it's the one solo where all his usually annoying idiosyncracies seem to work to his advantage. Aside from that one instance though, words cannot express how much I despise him. "Sanitarium" on its own must have ninteen cunting solos and not a single one of them actually does anything or goes anywhere. I think Limp Bizkit were onto something when they had the DJ do the solos on their version, heh.

[SARCASM]
Also, Kirk IS a pussy for crying for his dead friend. Metallica is not about emotion, it is about METAL. Metallica fights injustice and strides purposefully towards a world in which valor and honour are held in the highest esteem. Metallica scales the loftiest heights, traverses the deepest gorges, and swims the most trecherous of seas in order to bring METAL to those in need. Metallica puts its life on the line every single day fighting perversion, wickedness and greed and by harnessing the immense power of METAL Metallica wins every time. Metallica fries up the juciest, most tender steaks you've ever seen and sells them at very reasonable prices. Metallica lends you that dress you've been eyeing off for months but don't have the courage to ask for because you're sensitive about your weight. If your septic tank stops a-hummin', you can bet your codpiece Metallica will be there to lend a helping hand. The only thing Metallica CAN'T seem to overcome is that whiny, sensitive, toneless arse-pirate's endless tarnishing of all that is METAL, and for that I will forever hold him in contempt. FREEDOM!
[/SARCASM]


----------



## Shredrrr (Aug 19, 2006)

I normlly don't post very often but wow DDDorian you've managed to make such ignorant comments I feel obligated to. Metallica deserves respect for what they've accomplished, love them or hate them they've inspired atleast half of the people on this forum to start playing. They've gone down hill from what they were there is no doubt about that, however in their prime just about no one can touch them. I felt St.Anger was absolute crap period. The stuff between the black album and St. Anger was good blues influenced hard rock but were a far cry from the metal holy ones they once were. Kirk is a good guitarist. I'd take Kirk over 90% of these jerk wads who call themselves musicians now ( aka fall out boy anyone). Crying when your best friend dies is not being a pussy it's called being human. Insinuating he has hiv is funny but only to a bunch of 12 yr olds with no friends. While I know your prior comments were in jest they still weren't funny and you come off as one of those people who get off by starting crap on the internet.

Anyway I've always liked the ESP f series and this guitar is no exception. However like others have said the inlay doesn't really do it for me.


----------



## Leon (Aug 19, 2006)

as far as the discussion about the worthiness of Metallica, i think the ODB said it best, and i quote, "Bitches wanna fuck me when they smell my underarm."


----------



## Naren (Aug 19, 2006)

Shredrrr said:


> I normlly don't post very often but wow DDDorian you've managed to make such ignorant comments I feel obligated to. Metallica deserves respect for what they've accomplished, love them or hate them they've inspired atleast half of the people on this forum to start playing. They've gone down hill from what they were there is no doubt about that, however in their prime just about no one can touch them. I felt St.Anger was absolute crap period. The stuff between the black album and St. Anger was good blues influenced hard rock but were a far cry from the metal holy ones they once were. Kirk is a good guitarist. I'd take Kirk over 90% of these jerk wads who call themselves musicians now ( aka fall out boy anyone). Crying when your best friend dies is not being a pussy it's called being human. Insinuating he has hiv is funny but only to a bunch of 12 yr olds with no friends. While I know your prior comments were in jest they still weren't funny and you come off as one of those people who get off by starting crap on the internet.







DDDorian said:


> Also, Kirk IS a pussy for crying for his dead friend. Metallica is not about emotion, it is about METAL.



That is one of the cruelest most ignorant things I've ever heard. I find it hard to believe you think that way. When my father died, I didn't cry, but my brother did. Did I say to him, "You fucking pussy. Our family isn't about emotion. It's about <whatever word you use as an excuse to take away your humanity>"? No. I'd kill myself if I became that kind of a person.


----------



## DDDorian (Aug 20, 2006)

Sorry to bump this thread (don't worry, the irrelevance stops here). 

To all involved (including the kid who gave me bad rep, my first, I feel so dirty) I'd just like to make it clear: I don't believe a word of what I said (except about not liking Kirk Hammett), but I know of more than a few people who are inclined to say sch things with total conviction. We all know they're lacking in some profound way and I for one enjoy laughing at them. I guess I can take consolation in the fact that you seem to agree with me, and that there's an edit button so that I can insert really big sarcasm tags and let the world continue turning. All apologies.


----------



## Digital Black (Aug 20, 2006)

It should say " yeaaahhhh" on the fretboard..


----------



## Naren (Aug 20, 2006)

Sephiroth000 said:


> It should say " yeaaahhhh" on the fretboard..



 If you really really think about the significance in what you said, that is the funniest comment in this whole thread.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Aug 20, 2006)

I love that body shape, I actually was trying to get a bass with that body as my first instrument.

Kirk is good, but hasn't done anything with his skills in awhile, same goes for James.

I like Puppetz, Ride The Lightning and Justice most.


----------



## Shredrrr (Aug 20, 2006)

DDDorian said:


> Sorry to bump this thread (don't worry, the irrelevance stops here).
> 
> To all involved (including the kid who gave me bad rep, my first, I feel so dirty) I'd just like to make it clear: I don't believe a word of what I said (except about not liking Kirk Hammett), but I know of more than a few people who are inclined to say sch things with total conviction. We all know they're lacking in some profound way and I for one enjoy laughing at them. I guess I can take consolation in the fact that you seem to agree with me, and that there's an edit button so that I can insert really big sarcasm tags and let the world continue turning. All apologies.





Shredrrr said:


> I normlly don't post very often but wow DDDorian you've managed to make such ignorant comments I feel obligated to. Metallica deserves respect for what they've accomplished, love them or hate them they've inspired atleast half of the people on this forum to start playing. They've gone down hill from what they were there is no doubt about that, however in their prime just about no one can touch them. I felt St.Anger was absolute crap period. The stuff between the black album and St. Anger was good blues influenced hard rock but were a far cry from the metal holy ones they once were. Kirk is a good guitarist. I'd take Kirk over 90% of these jerk wads who call themselves musicians now ( aka fall out boy anyone). Crying when your best friend dies is not being a pussy it's called being human. Insinuating he has hiv is funny but only to a bunch of 12 yr olds with no friends. *While I know your prior comments were in jest they still weren't funny and you come off as one of those people who get off by starting crap on the internet.*
> Anyway I've always liked the ESP f series and this guitar is no exception. However like others have said the inlay doesn't really do it for me.



Thank you for proving my point


----------



## Jason (Aug 20, 2006)

Shredrrr said:


> Thank you for proving my point



did you just quote yourself?


----------



## b3n (Aug 21, 2006)




----------

